
Gmail’s got a beautiful new look and you can try it now - davidedicillo
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/01/gmails-got-a-brand-new-look-and-you-can-try-it-now/
======
antonioe
The new Gmail Preview(dense) Theme is just too light for my eyes. On my 27"
screens I have to squint to see which mails are read vs unread.

~~~
kmfrk
Something is also off with the typography; the line height (leading) makes it
very difficult to scan your messages for some reason.

~~~
antonioe
The contrast between the grey and white in such a small space makes it so the
eyes can immediate tell the difference between the two.

------
foobarbazetc
If by beautiful you mean terrible, then yes. :)

